

Federal judge: Blogs are mass media wrt libel laws - anigbrowl
http://www.law.com/jsp/article.jsp?id=1202464319845&Discovery_Rule_for_Libel_Doesnt_Apply_to_Blogs_Says_Federal_Judge

======
anigbrowl
I am surprised this remains on the front page! For those who are interested,
the EFF has a very good FAQ on the subject (1). You should also know about
anti-SLAPP laws, which are designed to prevent abusive litigation designed to
bully someone into silence (2). There are arguments for a model libel law at
the federal level, given the ubiquity of the internet (3). That same ubiquity
means you might find yourself sued overseas; but judgments against US bloggers
will probably not be enforceable, thanks to a little-noticed bill in congress
designed to protect writers from libel tourism (4).

1\.
[http://www.eff.org/issues/bloggers/legal/liability/defamatio...](http://www.eff.org/issues/bloggers/legal/liability/defamation)

2\.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strategic_lawsuit_against_publi...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strategic_lawsuit_against_public_participation)

3\. <http://writ.news.findlaw.com/hilden/20100621.html>

4\. [http://cpj.org/blog/2010/07/us-senate-passes-libel-
tourism-b...](http://cpj.org/blog/2010/07/us-senate-passes-libel-tourism-
bill.php)

